# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  الاسكندرية فى يوم 6 و 7 ديسمبر 2007 لعشاقها فقط

## Sanzio

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*اخباركم اييييييييييه ؟* 
*عاملين ايه فى الشتا ؟* 
*عاوز واحد اسكندراني يطلع ويقولي غرقااااان وسقعااان ومتكتك* 
*والشوارع بتقع والميه طلعت فوق الرصيف من كتر الشتا* 

*اه والله انهاردة قدام كلية الهندسة فى مربع من الشارع وقع وكان فى يا عيني واحده ست كبيرة معاها شاهين  ربنا بيحبها .* 
*عجلة بس اللي سقطت  يعني لو كانت اتاخرت فمتو ثانيه كانت العربية وقعت بس الحمد لله* 

*المهم انتو وحشتوووووووني * 

*وجايب لكم مفاجأه طلع فيها عيني* 

*نزلت يوم الجمعه الساعه 5 ونص الفجر  علشان اصور  وعنيكم بقي ما تشوف الا النور* 
*اول القصيده ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا العربية عطلت .. واخدتها موتو رجل من جليم لبحري والشتا بقي مش عارف اقول لكم ايه* 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. سيووووول بتنزل على دماغي  وعمال اقول يارتني ما نزلت  .. انا ايه اللي نزلني ؟* 
*يلا بقي بلاش لك ونشوف الصور* 


**


*الصورة ديه علي شارع ابو قير وانت طالع من جليم متجه لفيكتوريا كانت  يوم الخميس * 

**

*كانت الدنيا بتنقط بس* 

**

*المشوار شكله هيبقي طويل لفيكتوريا  وانا جعااان وعاوز اروح لتيته علشان قالت لي انها عملا لي عجة* 

**

*ازاى الصورة ديه طلعت كده انا والله ما اعرف .. وعلى فكرة والله الصور كلها ما لعبت فيها  وكلها طبيعية .. بس هبقي اشوف ازاى ديه طلعت كده . الكاميرا جديده وكنت بجرب اصلا .* 
*بالمناسبة الراجل اللي فى الصورة ديه المفروض انه كفيف .. ماشي فى نص الشارع بالعصايا يرضب يمين وشمال* 
*والناس كلها تقف له وتسأله عاوز تروح حته ؟ يقول لاء* 
*طب اعديك السكه  ؟ يقول لاء* 
*بعدين عرفت انه بيعمل كده كل يوم ليه مش عارف .* 

**


**


**

**


**


*ده جامع يحي* 

*وبعد كده اخدت تاكسي وطرت على فيكتوريا  وبكرة الصبح الفجر نازل علشان اصور على البحر*

----------


## Sanzio

هييييييييه دونييييييا 

صلينا الفجر ويلا بينا بقي 





هو والله الفجر بس الوقت والتاريخ مش عارف مالهم 





النقط البيضا ديه من المطر 
كان في ميه علي العدسة وانا زهقت كل شوية امسحها  :xmas 2: 

زهقتوا من الشوارع وعاوزين تشوفوا البحر ؟ 

معلش استنوا عليا شوية .. امال انا مصور كل ده لمين يعني

----------


## tota_9

اهو يا سيدي انا واحده نص اسكندرانية  :xmas 29:  وسقعانة ومتكتكة ..القاهرة تلج ..امال اسكندرية ايه؟؟ الله يكون في عونك ..
انا فرحانة اني اول رد في موضوعك ..ده شرف ليا . :xmas 9: .

حلوين اوي يا سانزيو تسلم ايدك ....والكاميرا الجديدة 100 100 
اي صورمن اسكندرية حلوة... ان شاء الله حتى صورة طينة...كفايه انها طينة اسكندراني..هههههههههه  :: 
والراجل ده غريب .. ؟؟ عندنا واحد زيه في الشارع ..انا بخاف منه بصراحة ..بحس انه مفتح..هههههه
بجد تسلم ايدك ومستنية باقى الصور اللى على البحر
بس ما تنزلش تاني الفجر احسن يجيلك التهاب رئوي ..الدنيا بتبقى تلج..خد بالك وتقل لبسك...

بس ما قلتليش اكلت عجة ولا لأ ؟؟؟ اصل بصراحة عيني فيها..هههههههههههه  :: 
كل سنة وانت طيب .. :xmas 7: 


وتسلم ايدك مرة تانية.. :f2:

----------


## Amira

*إسكندرية جميلة دايما ...لكن في الشتاء و المطرة و الأيس كريم  بصراحة بتاخد العقل ....*

*يا بختكم بصراحة * 

*شكرا علي الصور يا Sanzio *

----------


## Sanzio

يلا بينا بقي ع البحر 



نعدي السكه بقي براحتنا .. مفيش قلق 















النهار بدأ يطلع .. ومحدش يسألني ويقولي فين الشروق اللي هو انا نازل علشانه 
بس مع منظر السحاب ده فقدت الامل . 







بتعمل ايه الغلبانه ديه دلوقتي هنا مش عارف  :xmas 2: 



ابتدت تمطر وانا واقف مستخبي عند بوابة كده بتاعت نادي 
والله نسيت نادي ايه  :xmas 22: 



الجو كان سقعه وعمااال اتكتك 
والمطر والهوا كانوا فى عكس اتجاهي ههههههههههههه 
يعني كنت بتنحر 



ديه صخور بيحطوها علشان تصد الموج وميطلعش علي الطريق ، بس برضه بيطلع على الطريق . 





ديه المفروض انها عربية ماتريكس ، بس معلش الكاميرا بتاعتي القديمة باظت وكنت مضطر اني اشتري اي حاجه 

بصور انا بكاميرا ديجتال سوني 5X



الشىء اللي فى النص ده طائر النورس 
مش اسمه برضه النورس ولا انا مش عارف اسمه ؟ 
البتاع اللي وهو طاير بيغطس فى الميه ويطلع بسمكه ويغيظ الصيادين ده  :xmas 4:

----------


## Sanzio

> اهو يا سيدي انا واحده نص اسكندرانية  وسقعانة ومتكتكة ..القاهرة تلج ..امال اسكندرية ايه؟؟ الله يكون في عونك ..
> انا فرحانة اني اول رد في موضوعك ..ده شرف ليا ..
> 
> حلوين اوي يا سانزيو تسلم ايدك ....والكاميرا الجديدة 100 100 
> اي صورمن اسكندرية حلوة... ان شاء الله حتى صورة طينة...كفايه انها طينة اسكندراني..هههههههههه 
> والراجل ده غريب .. ؟؟ عندنا واحد زيه في الشارع ..انا بخاف منه بصراحة ..بحس انه مفتح..هههههه
> بجد تسلم ايدك ومستنية باقى الصور اللى على البحر
> بس ما تنزلش تاني الفجر احسن يجيلك التهاب رئوي ..الدنيا بتبقى تلج..خد بالك وتقل لبسك...
> 
> ...


يا أهلا توتاا 
منورة .. 
لا الجو عندكم فى لسعة كده 
انما هنا فى اسكندرية كل حاجه سقعة هههههههههههههههههه والرطوبة قليلة مش زي عندكم 
بس سعات بيبقي جو رعب 
وربنا يكرمك ياستي ، بس انا مش عجباني الكاميرا الجديده  :xmas 2: 
عندنا برضه كشك كده فاتح جديد فيه واحد عامل نفسه اعمي ولابس نضارة .. اكيد مخبر  :xmas 22: 
مرة كنت عاوز احرجه فقلت له .. 
هو انت ليه لابس نضارة ؟ 
ههههههههههههههه 
واخدت علبة السجاير ومرحتش له تاني 
>>> خاف 

وانتظري باقي الصور .. هما حوالي 300 صورة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بس هحاول احطهم بسررعة 
واكلت العجة والحمد لله اني اكلتها قبل ما عينك تيجي فيها  :xmas 22: 

الف شكر لتواجدك ياقمر 
فى امان الله

----------


## Sanzio

> *إسكندرية جميلة دايما ...لكن في الشتاء و المطرة و الأيس كريم  بصراحة بتاخد العقل ....*
> 
> *يا بختكم بصراحة * 
> 
> *شكرا علي الصور يا Sanzio *


اسكندرية جميلة بأهلها وبشوارعها وزوارها 

بس انا مش باكل ايس كريم فى الشتا  :xmas 32: 
بيوجعني فى زوري كده 
نورتي الموضوع اميرة .
وان شاء الله باقي الصور تعجبك وخصوصا انها كلها على البحر وفى كذا صورة كده فى شوارع بحري وحجات حلوة ان شاء الله تعجبكم 
فى امان الله وانتظري باقي الصور

----------


## Sanzio

**

**

**

**

**

**

*ده كان اول بني آدم عيني تشوفه .. بيتمشي هو* 
*بيعمل رياضه كل يوم وفى ناس كتير كده .* 

**

*يتبع*

----------


## Sanzio

**

**

**

*احلي وقت للصيد ده على فكرة ، لإن السمك بيكون فاكر ان المطر ده اكل فبيطلع علي وش الميه .* 

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

*يتبع ان شاء الله بليل علشان نازل عندي مشوار دلوقتي ..* 
*ويارب تعجبكم الصور* 
*فى امان الله مؤقتاً ..*

----------


## tota_9

الللللللللللللللللللله :xmas 7:  :xmas 7: 
ايه الحلاوة دى..ههههههههه..بجد باقي الصور تحفة..أي نعم البحر شكله مرعب :xmas 22:  بس حلو برضه  ..
الا القطة الغلبانة دى..عسولة خالص..ههههههههه انا اول ما شفتها قلت ايه القطة الهطلة دى... اللى ممشيها في الوقت ده العبيطة  ..هههههه
لاقيتها بتستخبى جنب العمود يا عيني :xmas 20: ..لأ ولسه مستحميه من المطر بقى ونضيفة كده :xmas 4: ...حتى يا ربي القطط في اسكندرية انضف..هههههه...
ولا السمك العبيط ..يا عيني من الجوع بيطلع على السطح..ههههههههه
واحلى حاجة بقى الأخ اللى بيعمل رياضه...والنبي لو مين ما اقوم من السرير واسيب البطانية لوحدها عيب برضك  :xmas 4: .. وانزل في التلج ده ..قال رياضه قال... :xmas 22: 
وبعدين يا مفتري 300 صورة ..ومش عاجباك الكاميرا..امال لو كانت عاجباك ..هههههههههههههه :xmas 34: 
وكويس انك اكلت العجة ولحقت نفسك ...كان زمانك بتعاني لحد دلوقتي..هههههههههههههه :xmas 10: 
بصراحة صور جامدة جداااااااااا ...تسلم ايدك ..متابعة معاك .....
انا شكلي كده هطنش الامتحانات وآجي اسكندرية .. :xmas 29: ..بس ازاااى :xmas 20: 

 :f2:  تحياتي يا فنان..
ومتنساش تجيبلي باكو لبان من عند عمو المتخفي ده..ههههه

----------


## حمادو

*حمد لله على السلامة يا عمنا
وكل سنة وانت طيب, خلاص بأه الشتا دخل فى الأسكندرية
ههههههه

الصور جميلة ماشاء الله بس مشكلتها للاسف أنها مهزوزة شوية
حاول تحط الكاميرا على شئ ثابت وليكن حامل ثلاثى مثلا
وماتصورش باستخدام الفلاش
والأهم من دا كله استخدم خاصية التصوير الذاتى (يعني الكاميرا تصور اوتوماتيك بعد 10 ثوانى مثلا من ضغطك على زرار التصوير, دا هايكون احسن لانها بكده هاتصور أكيد بدون ماتتهز)
إنما الكاميرا جميلة ماشاء الله
حطيت صورك عندى فى الكاميرا وقالت لى انك مصور بكاميرا Sony DSC-P100 ودى ماشاء الله تصويرها ممتاز بخلاف أنها مدمجة بعدسات Carl Zeiss, يعني حاجة عشرة على عشرة زي ما بيقولوا.

كالعادة متابع معاك الصور إن شاء الله
وفى إنتظار باقى ال300 صورة

*

----------


## Sanzio

> الللللللللللللللللللله
> ايه الحلاوة دى..ههههههههه..بجد باقي الصور تحفة..أي نعم البحر شكله مرعب بس حلو برضه ..
> الا القطة الغلبانة دى..عسولة خالص..ههههههههه انا اول ما شفتها قلت ايه القطة الهطلة دى... اللى ممشيها في الوقت ده العبيطة ..هههههه
> لاقيتها بتستخبى جنب العمود يا عيني..لأ ولسه مستحميه من المطر بقى ونضيفة كده...حتى يا ربي القطط في اسكندرية انضف..هههههه...
> ولا السمك العبيط ..يا عيني من الجوع بيطلع على السطح..ههههههههه
> واحلى حاجة بقى الأخ اللى بيعمل رياضه...والنبي لو مين ما اقوم من السرير واسيب البطانية لوحدها عيب برضك .. وانزل في التلج ده ..قال رياضه قال...
> وبعدين يا مفتري 300 صورة ..ومش عاجباك الكاميرا..امال لو كانت عاجباك ..هههههههههههههه
> وكويس انك اكلت العجة ولحقت نفسك ...كان زمانك بتعاني لحد دلوقتي..هههههههههههههه
> بصراحة صور جامدة جداااااااااا ...تسلم ايدك ..متابعة معاك .....
> ...


 
ديه حلاوة مرورك ومتابعتك يا توتا .
منا برضه لما شفت القطة سألتها بتعملي ايه يابنتي هنا دلوقتي . ركنت كده جمب العمود وقالت لي ملكش دعوة 
شكلها كانت مستنيا البوي فريند وراحت عليه نومة .  :xmas 29: 

السمك لا عبيط ولا حاجة .. هو فى الشتا الاكل بتاعة بيقل والطبيعي ان اكتره بيسافر او بيبعد عن الشاطىء لإنه كل ما دخل جوه الاكل بيزيد . 
لما الدنيا تشتي بقي يفتكر ان فى اكل بينزل 
فبينتشر فى كل مكان واحنا بننشلة  :xmas 4: 

لما تكون فى ريحة ملوخية ولا لحمة مشوية من عند الجيران وانتي فى البيت ولا وانتي طالعه على السلم 
هتفتكري ان ماما عملا ملوخية او لحمة مشوية 
اي اكل بقي . 


فى كمان واحده لقيتها بتعمل رياضه بس فضلت اني اصورها  من وراها  علشان بس الناس هنا متخضش  :xmas 2: 
وبعدين والله ده احلي جو الواحد يجري فيه 
اي نعم هتتعبي بسرعة لإن الهوي عكسك وبيرجعك لورا 
يعني تمشي خطوة وترجعي خطوتين 
انا حاولت اقلدهم جريت حوالي 7 دقايق ورجلي وجعتني حسيت اني جريت كيلو ولا اتنين .

والله ما كنت اعرف انهم 300 . انا بعد ما رجعت آخر اليوم ببص فى الكاميرا لقيتهم 300 وشوية 
الشوية دول كانوا شوية ورود . 

قلت كتر خيرها .. وكمان فى فيديو ان شاء الله . 

وبعدين تنطشي الامتحانات ازاى ؟ 
انا مش عاوز حد من عندكم يقول لي انت السبب ، ذاكري يا ماما المذاكرة اللي هتنفعك 
بيقولوا لي كده على فكرة  :xmas 20: 

اسعدني وجودك توتا .. وانتظري البقية ان شاء الله 
فى امان الله

----------


## Sanzio

> *حمد لله على السلامة يا عمنا*
> 
> *وكل سنة وانت طيب, خلاص بأه الشتا دخل فى الأسكندرية*
> *ههههههه* 
> *الصور جميلة ماشاء الله بس مشكلتها للاسف أنها مهزوزة شوية*
> *حاول تحط الكاميرا على شئ ثابت وليكن حامل ثلاثى مثلا*
> *وماتصورش باستخدام الفلاش*
> *والأهم من دا كله استخدم خاصية التصوير الذاتى (يعني الكاميرا تصور اوتوماتيك بعد 10 ثوانى مثلا من ضغطك على زرار التصوير, دا هايكون احسن لانها بكده هاتصور أكيد بدون ماتتهز)*
> *إنما الكاميرا جميلة ماشاء الله*
> ...


الله يسلمك يا معلمي ,
وكل سنة وانت طيب وو وانت بصحة وسلامة والعيييد جه  ومعاه الشتا وهييييييييصة 

انت فين يا راجل من زمان ؟؟  مش تبقي تيجي ؟ 
واحشني والله ياعم 
كفاية بس انك قلت انها جميلة ومعجبتش ولا حد فى البيت  :xmas 2:  :xmas 2: 
مش جديد يعني , 
وبعدين يا حمادو انا ذات نفسي والله كنت بطييير 
والله ياعم كنت بترفع من ع الارض 
ولو واقف علي صخرة اقع لورا  اثبت ازاى بس 
انا لو اعرف ان الجو هيبقي كده مكنتش نزلت اصلا بس هي جت كده , انا كنت نازل علشان الشروق وطالع تاني على طول  :xmas 29:  ، انما ده كله مكنتش عامل حسابه . وبعدين هو انا اول مرة اصور ؟ 
عيب يا حمادو ده انا تلميذك  :xmas 9:  . 
على فكرة انا كنت شفت تصويرك للورود . وصورت شوية ورد تحفة فى حديقة الشلالات هبقي انزلهم ان شاء الله بس نخلص من الموضوع ده . 
وبعدين انا طول عمري بصور بفلاش  ::(:  
ومبحبش اعمل التصوير التلقائي لإن فى لقطات ببقي عاوز آخدها فى ساعتها  
نورت يا معلمي ..

----------


## Sanzio

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*رجعت لكم تاني , معلش كانت فى ناس مستنياني علشان تتغلب طاولة .* 
*يلا بينا نكمل .* 


**


**

**

**

**


**


**



**


**

**

**

----------


## Sanzio



----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

sanzio...

انت بجد بجد....مش ممكن...

الصور إبداااااااااع حقيقي محصلتش...تسلم ايدك بجد....أنا حسيت إني ماشية في الشارع و المطرة عمالة تضرب فيا أنا....
في حياتي ما رحت اسكندرية في الشتا...بس بجد الصور بتاعتك قمة في الروعة و الجمال...

عندي سؤال...



القرص اللي هناك ده المفروض شمس؟؟؟

سانزيو..موضوعك جميل...ياريت لو يترشح للأوسكار...


ودي و احترامي..

*

----------


## Sanzio

المطر ابتدي يخف شوية 









عامود النور اتكسر من الهوي  :xmas 20: 



واحد تاني بيجري اهه

----------


## Sanzio

> *و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته*
> 
> *sanzio...*
> 
> *انت بجد بجد....مش ممكن...*
> 
> *الصور إبداااااااااع حقيقي محصلتش...تسلم ايدك بجد....أنا حسيت إني ماشية في الشارع و المطرة عمالة تضرب فيا أنا....*
> *في حياتي ما رحت اسكندرية في الشتا...بس بجد الصور بتاعتك قمة في الروعة و الجمال...*
> 
> ...


 
اختي شعاع من نور 
سعيييييييييييييد اوي بتواجدك انتي والاعضاء هنا وان الصور عجباكم 
مش زي ناس 
اهه انا هنا روحي المعنوية بتترفع , انما برة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
والله يا شعاع ما حد عجبته الصور , يقولوا لي هما ربعهم حلوين
هما مش عارف ايه 
لحد ما اتعقدت . 
وان شاء الله اخلصه الاول وبعدين نبقي نشوف ايه حكاية الاوسكار ديه . 
وياستي انا اهه عملت لكم رحلة لإسكندرية وفى يوم شتا , هيصة اهه  :xmas 4: 
بس بجد لو عمرك ما نزلتيها فى الشتا يبقي فاتك كتير 
لإن الحقيقه احلي كتييييييييير 
تابعي معايا لإن فى صور ع البحر فى بحري حلوة اوىىى جاية فى السكة ان شاء الله . 
فى امان الله . 
نسيييت ارد على السؤل .. 
والله يا شعاع انا اليوم ده مشفتش فيه شمس غير الساعه 11 ونص ولا الساعه 12 ههههههههههههههههه 
القرص ده المفروض انها نقطة ميه من مطر الشتا على العدسة . 
فى امان  الله ,,,,

----------


## Sanzio

**

**

**

**

*هدووء صح ؟* 

**


**

*والله ما لاعب فيها   اول ما شفت المنظر ده , افتكرت صورة شفتها على النت بس مكانتش فى اسكندرية .* 
*قلت ما هي اسكندرية فيها كل حاجه اهه يا جدعان* 

**

**

**

**

*هي ديه اللي خفت اصورها من قدام .*

----------


## Sanzio



----------


## Sanzio

**

**

**

**

*لقيت عربية عدت بسرعةةة وعملت تششششش* 

*قلت لازم اصطاد عربية وهي بتعمل تششش* 

**
*ملحقتش , مش مشكلة العربيات مش هتخلص يعني* 

**

*برضه العربية ديه عدت وملحقتش اصورها وهي بتعمل تششش* 

**

*هييييييييه جبتها* 

*وبرضه ولله الحمد من غير لعب فيها , كل الصور والله يا جماعة من غير لعب فيها ..* 
*ع الطبيعةةة ومفيش احلي من الطبيعة .* 

**

*وآدي واحدة كمان* 
*حلوة صح ؟؟* 

*يلا بقي اشوفكم بكرة ان شاء الله مع باقي الصور , علشان داخل انام .* 
*تصبحوا علي خير* 
*وفى امان الله لحد بكرة ان شاء الله .*

----------


## bedo_ic

عارف  على قد ما كنت سعيد وكنت حاسس انى ماشى علىالبحر
مرت بى ذكريات جميلة لانى من عشاق البحر فى الشتاء
وامتدت العادة الى  الاولاد
كنت باخد  بيدو ومريم ونمشى على البحر فى جو الشتاء وبالسندوتشات ونجرى تخيل
على قد ما ان سعيد بالصور على قد ما انا  حزين جدا لانى بعيد عن معشوقتى الاولى الاسكندرية
ذكريات الطفولة والشباب والجامعة والنادى واللقاءات الجميلة المليئة بالذكريات
ما اجما انا اعيش تلك الذكريات من خلال صورك المبدعة...........................
وارجو من أكبر قدر من الصور للاسكندرية  وخصوصا ميامى والشاطبى وكامب شيزار ولقطات لشارع بورسعيد وشارع اللاجتية فى الابراهيمية ....
ان توفر لديك بعض منهم
لك تحياتى 
بيدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Sanzio

دكتور بيدوو 
سعيد بحضورك المشرف يا غالي 
وربنا يرجعك لمعشوقتك بالسلامة يارب 
وان شاء الله ترجع ويكون فى الشتا وترجع ذكرياتك تاني . 
وانا تحت امرك يا غالي . 
اول ما الفرصة تيجي والله هنزل اصور لك كل الشوارع اللي طلبتها . 
بس حاليا انا معنديش غير كم صورة لشارع ابوقير من نحية باب شرقي وبحري وحدائق الشلالات غير اللي موجوده بالقاعة . 
وان شاء الله هنزلهم  بأسرع وقت . 
فى امان الله .

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى وصديقى العزيز 
Sanzio
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
اشتقنا لابدعاتك 
لكن معلش كله يهون ونستحمل شوية 
اعجبتنى جدا كل الصورة 
تحفه بكل المعانى 
بس بجد 
زعلان منك 
ازاى متصورنيش وصورى متطلعش 
انت مش عارف اول ما تبدء النوة والعواصف والامطار 
تلاقينى لابس المايوه وزعانف ونظارة الغطس 
وبندقية صيد السمك وموجود داخل البحر 
زعلان منك بجد 
لازم تطلع صورى 
انا و ليدر وحسام عمر  فى عز النوة  بنصطاد سمك 
دمت بخير دائما

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صور جميلة جدا جدا جدا 
واجمل ما فيها انها تلقائية يعني جاية باحساس اللحظة نفسها 
ياعم سيبك اللي بيقولك هات حامل ثلاثي واقف في وسط النوة صور  :: 
دا الواحد يادوب يشيل نفسه مش حامل ثلاثي هههههه دي عالم مستبيعة 

بس لفت نظري حاجة جميلة جدا سبحان الله 
شفت انت عامود النور اتكسر من شدة الرياح في حين ان النخيل صامد ينحني ايوه مع الريح بس مايتكسرش أبدا
تحياتي إليك وشكرا لك على الاحساس الجميل اللي وصلني من الصور
في انتظار باقي ال300 وخلي بالك انا بأعد وراك

----------


## أنفـــــال

وحشتني اسكندرية جدا ..
تسلم ايديك يا سانزيو . 
مجهود جميل .. يستحق الشكر .

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]       أخى الفاضل سانيزو

               اهلا بعودتك وعودة الصور الرائعة حقيقى صور جميلة

           وتحفة فنية بس أسكندرية رائعة فى الشتاء جدا انا شخصيا بحبها

         حتى ان كانت ثلج ودايما اقول يا بخت الاسكندرانية الجو عندهم نقى بالشتاء

         والبحر تخفة وصورة فعلا  روعة وحقيقى انت فنان واتحملت كتير بهذة الرحلة

         وتستحق اكلة حلوة وحاجة ساخنة نعزمك عليها عشان نشجعك وتكمل الصور

             سلمت يداك وسلم حسك الفنان أخى

 


                               مع تحيتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى [/frame]*

----------


## bedo_ic

انا المفروض ارشح الموضوع ده من  افضل المواضيع للمنتدى
حتى لو مش فى المسابقة لكن هذا افضل موضوع  يحمل اجمل معانى مصوره
تحياتى للمصور الرائع ............... ذو الاحساس النقى ............... كل تقديرى
بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Sanzio

> اخى وصديقى العزيز 
> Sanzio
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> اشتقنا لابدعاتك 
> لكن معلش كله يهون ونستحمل شوية 
> اعجبتنى جدا كل الصورة 
> تحفه بكل المعانى 
> بس بجد 
> زعلان منك 
> ...


 
استاذي الجليل اسكندراني 
واحشني والله انت وكل الناس الطيبة الحلوة . 
بس اعذرني بقي يا غالي , وقت ما كنت فى الميه لابس المايوه  ومعاك بندقية صيد السمك الشحن بتاع الكاميرا خلص . 
قلت اروح اشحن وارجع اصور . بس رجعت مش لقيتك  :xmas 2: 

ابقي بس حدد لي موقعك النوة الجاية  :xmas 29: 
حد فاهم حاجة ؟  :xmas 29: 
انا عن نفسي مش فاهم اي حاجة  :xmas 22:  :xmas 4:  :xmas 9: 
نورتني والله اسكندراني

----------


## Sanzio

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> صور جميلة جدا جدا جدا 
> واجمل ما فيها انها تلقائية يعني جاية باحساس اللحظة نفسها 
> ياعم سيبك اللي بيقولك هات حامل ثلاثي واقف في وسط النوة صور 
> دا الواحد يادوب يشيل نفسه مش حامل ثلاثي هههههه دي عالم مستبيعة 
> 
> بس لفت نظري حاجة جميلة جدا سبحان الله 
> شفت انت عامود النور اتكسر من شدة الرياح في حين ان النخيل صامد ينحني ايوه مع الريح بس مايتكسرش أبدا
> تحياتي إليك وشكرا لك على الاحساس الجميل اللي وصلني من الصور
> في انتظار باقي ال300 وخلي بالك انا بأعد وراك


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يخليكي يا اوشا .. 
بس عرفتي ازاى ان فى حد قالي هات حامل ثلاثي واقف صور .  :xmas 22: 
مكشوف عنك الحجاب انتي  :xmas 29: 
اه والله علي رئيك انا كنت ماشي بالعافية , اشيل رجل واحط التانيه بعد عناء  :xmas 2: 
انا لما شفت عامود النور مكسور اتضخيت . ههههههههههههههه 
وقلت كويس مكنتش موجود هنا . 
وانتظري يا ستي الـ 300 صورة ، بس انا كنت عاوز اخنسر صورتين تلاته كده  :xmas 9:

----------


## Sanzio

> وحشتني اسكندرية جدا ..
> تسلم ايديك يا سانزيو . 
> مجهود جميل .. يستحق الشكر .


ما يوحشك غالي اختي أنفــال . 
وعفواً يا فندم .. 
حبينا بس نفرح ناس ونفكر ناس بأحلي وأجمل مدينة .

----------


## Sanzio

> *أخى الفاضل سانيزو
> *
> 
> *اهلا بعودتك وعودة الصور الرائعة حقيقى صور جميلة* 
> *وتحفة فنية بس أسكندرية رائعة فى الشتاء جدا انا شخصيا بحبها* 
> *حتى ان كانت ثلج ودايما اقول يا بخت الاسكندرانية الجو عندهم نقى بالشتاء* 
> *والبحر تخفة وصورة فعلا روعة وحقيقى انت فنان واتحملت كتير بهذة الرحلة* 
> *وتستحق اكلة حلوة وحاجة ساخنة نعزمك عليها عشان نشجعك وتكمل الصور* 
> *سلمت يداك وسلم حسك الفنان أخى* 
> ...


 

اهلآ بحضرتك  .. 
ونورتي الموضوع علشان تواجدتي فيه انتي وباقي الاعضاء والاحباب . 
والله فرحت ان الصور عجبتكم , صحيت من النوم وقلت اشوف التعليقات الساخرة اللي بتوصل لي كل ما انزل صور . بس الحمد لله ملقتش اي رسائل وحد هجم عليا فيها وانتقدني .. لقيت بس تشجيع منكم  وشكر واعجاب .. 
وبعدين انا موافق على العزووومة ومش هقوول لاء بس انتوا  قولوا يلا انت معزوم بس . 
الف شكر لمرورك

----------


## Sanzio

> انا المفروض ارشح الموضوع ده من افضل المواضيع للمنتدى
> حتى لو مش فى المسابقة لكن هذا افضل موضوع يحمل اجمل معانى مصوره
> تحياتى للمصور الرائع ............... ذو الاحساس النقى ............... كل تقديرى
> بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


ياسيدي الله يكرمك ويخليك . 
وربنا يرجعك لينا ان شاء الله بالسلامة .. 
انا مش عارف اقولك ايه والله . 
بس الف الف الف شكر . 
فى امان الله .

----------


## Sanzio

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

صباحكم فل 
معلش لسه صاحي وصاحي كده متأخر فهنزل ان شاء الله شوية صور كده لحد ما ارجع من برة بليل ونكمل مع بعض . 



الندي كان نزل ولا مش فاكر العدسة كانت مبلولة ونسيت امسحها , مكنتش هنزلها بس لما عرفت ان اوشا بتعد ورايا قلت مبدهاش بقي . 
ديه كانت ياعيني بتستخبي من السقعة  :xmas 2: 



ركبت انا اول تاكسي قابلته ونزلت على بحري . 

















هنا البحر ضحك عليا , قلت اكيد بقي هادي واكتب يابني اسمك على الرملة وصور . 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه وانا بكتب اسمي لقيت موجة كبيرة جت هههههههههههههههههه وعمال اقول لاء لاء لاء مش دلوقتي ههههههههههه 
وعنيكم ما تشوف الا النور بقي . 
طلعت اجري من الموجة  :xmas 29:  بس ملحقتش ومعرفتش انط فى القارب ده رحت متغرق وهدومي كلها اتغرقت .  :xmas 2: 









المرسىىىىىىىىى ابو العباااس . 
المشروع ده جه فجأه كده معرفش منين , اه بالمناسبة المشروع اللي هو ميكروباص علشان محدش يقولي ايه ده . 








العامود ده جه فى الصورة غتاته . 



وديه مراجيح سيدي المرسي ابو العباس , الاطفال بيحبوا يجوا هنا فى الاعياد. والناس كمان والله . اللي بيحب يرجع العاب زمان والحجات ديه . 
اعتقد اني جيت هنا مرة وانا عندي 12 سنة وكان نفسي اروح سيدي المرسي ابو العباس ده والحج يقولي بلاش هبل . 
هتروح هناك هتتسرق . 
هتتثبت 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه وفعلا والله لما رحت ركبت مورجيحه واحده ورحت طبعا من وراه  :xmas 9:  او حد يقوله 
وكان فى نشان ( ضرب نار ) واحد يمسك لعبة كده صغيرة ويرميها فى الجو وانت تضرب عليها ولو ضربتها تاخد هديه . 
هي بقي كااانت واحدة اللي واقفه وما بالكم ببنات بحري 
ههههههههههههههههههه 
معرفش سمعت كلامها ازاى . اضرب اول ضربه متجيش .. تقولي تاني تاني تاني لحد ما فولسي خلصت ههههههههههههههههههههههه وروحت موتو رجل .. وبعدها بسنة جيت تاني ولنفس البنت وكنت كبرت شوية بقي واتعلمت الحجات ديه وتقريباً اخدت منها 5 هدايا , وبعد كده فكرتها بيا وقلت لها انا اللي نصبتي عليه السنة اللي فاتت 
ههههههههههههههههههههه 

يلا بقي نكمل  بليل لما ارجع من برة . 
فى امان الله

----------


## Amira

*صور البحر جميلة جدااا يا سنزيو* 
*و خصوصا و الموجة بتجري ورا الموجة عايزة تطولها * 
**

*و كمان صور التشششش  تحفة قوي* 
*أنا بضم صوتي لصوت شعاع يريت ترشحه لاوسكار أبناء مصر .. و إن شاء الله بالتوفيق* 
*شكرا لك علي مشاركتنا الصور اخي الكريم *

----------


## زيزى على

الابن العزيز سانزو 
الصور تجنن وعرفتنى اد ايه مشفتش اسكندريه
وان شاء الله حازورها فى اجازتى القصيره 
باحسدكم على المطرررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Sanzio

> *صور البحر جميلة جدااا يا سنزيو* 
> *و خصوصا و الموجة بتجري ورا الموجة عايزة تطولها * 
> **
> 
> *و كمان صور التشششش  تحفة قوي* 
> *أنا بضم صوتي لصوت شعاع يريت ترشحه لاوسكار أبناء مصر .. و إن شاء الله بالتوفيق* 
> *شكرا لك علي مشاركتنا الصور اخي الكريم *


فى موجة مسكت موجة وضربتها لما مسكتها بس ملحقتهاش   ::  
وكويس ان التشش عجبتك  ::   :xmas 7:  :xmas 7: 
وان شاء الله الموضوع بس يخلص وبعدين نبقي نشوف ينفع يترشح ولا لاء . 

الف شكر لمرورك ومتابعتك اميرة 
وان شاء الله الصور اللي جايه هتعجبك كتييييييير لإني شايفها احسن صور الصور اللي جايه

----------


## Sanzio

> الابن العزيز سانزو 
> الصور تجنن وعرفتنى اد ايه مشفتش اسكندريه
> وان شاء الله حازورها فى اجازتى القصيره 
> باحسدكم على المطرررررررررررررررررررررررر


الام الفاضلة زيزي علي 
سعييييييد جداً بتواجد حضرتك المشجع لي دائماً . 
وان شاء الله يا فندم تنوريها كلها وهتعجبك ان شاء الله خصوصا انها احلي من الصور بكتير 
وكفاية حسد بقي ، المنتدي كله بيحسد فحرام يعني  :xmas 29: 

عارفين لو السنة ديه مجاش شتا تاني ؟ 
ههههههههههههههههه 
مش عارف هعمل ايه بس هعمل عمايل يعني مش  هسكت 

اسعدني تواجدك يافندم 
وانتظري باقي الصور 
فى امان الله

----------


## Sanzio

*نكمل بقي الصور مع بعض* 


**

*ال لادا اللي هناك ده شكله بيسابق الترام* 

*طبعاً يجيبه .. ده انا بسابقه موتورجل .* 

**

**


**


*ده فى بحري يا جماعه , شوارع بحري من ورا واعتقد ان اختنا الفاضلة ايناد كانت طالبة صور لشوراع بحري .* 

**

*دخلت انا كده على المنشية بسرعة , والله ما كنت اعرف ان فى حد طالب صور لشوارع بحري ولو كنت اعرف كنت هريت بحري تصوير . انا عرفت بعد ما فتحت المنتدي  اعذريني ايناد بس وعـد هيكون فى موضوع خاص ببحري .* 

**

**

*طبعاً كلنا عارفين مين ده* 

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

----------


## Sanzio

**

**

**

**

*شكلها هتشتي تاني* 

**

**

**

*شبه التعلب المتشرد ده  ؟* 
*صورته وطلع يجري .. وبعدين قعدت على قهوه الجمهورية شربت كوبايه شاي* 

**

**

**

**

*هنطلع بقي علي البحر بس الاول هنصور الجندي المجهول*

----------


## Sanzio

قلت لكم هتشتي تاني شايفين السما عملا ازاى  :xmas 29:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7: 






ميدان  قبر الجندي المجهول

----------


## Sanzio

هو جايبها هنا علشان الموج يغرقها  :xmas 3:  :xmas 4: 









حلوة اوي الصورة ديه , مكنتش متوقع انها هتطلع بالجمال ده  :xmas 29:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7:  مش كده ولا لاايه ؟ 

نمتوا ولا متابعين  :xmas 20: ؟








نكمل بكرة ان شاء الله .

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كيف حالك يا سانزيو؟؟

ن شاء الله تكون في احسن حال . :f: 

سانزيو ..موضوع رااااااائع فوق الوصف  خيااااااالي يا اخي  ::sorry::   ::sorry::   ::sorry::  
صور جميلة جدا .. والله تسلم ايـــــــــدك من جد ومن غير مجاملة .. رائعة .. نقية .. عفوية .. حسيت بيها جداااااا

خصوصا البحر وصور الطرق .. لك طريقة مميزة يا سانزيو في تصوير الطرق والشوارع بشكل تجعل رؤيتها امر ممتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع جدا ..
وما اقول لك على التعلقيات ..  ::  الله يسعدك يا اخي .
والمرة الجاية .. لا تنسي تصور استاذ نارد واستاذ محمد واستاذ حسام .. انا بأنذرك أهو  :Nono: 

فعلا موضوع جميــ ::h:: ــــ ::h:: ـــل .. عجبنني جدا جدا جداااااااااااااااااا

نفسي ما اخلص تعليق .. واكتب الي احس بيه  واكتب واكتب .....................

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## Sanzio

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> كيف حالك يا سانزيو؟؟
> 
> ن شاء الله تكون في احسن حال .
> 
> سانزيو ..موضوع رااااااائع فوق الوصف خيااااااالي يا اخي    
> صور جميلة جدا .. والله تسلم ايـــــــــدك من جد ومن غير مجاملة .. رائعة .. نقية .. عفوية .. حسيت بيها جداااااا
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا تمام الحمد لله بس الدنيا حررر  :xmas 2: 

الف شكر يا ايمي علي اطرائك الجميل , مش عارف اقولك ايه والله انتي وباقي الاعضاء . 
الف شكر ليكم انتم الاول . لإنكم اللي شجعتوني والله اني استمر فى موضوع التصوير . 
ومش هنسي ان شاء الله اصور الاستاذ اسكندراني ومحمد وحسام بس اشوفهم الاول بالمايوه وانا هصورهم  :xmas 4:  :xmas 3: 

والف شكر لمرورك الكريم اختي الفاضلة 
فى امان الله

----------


## Sanzio

حلوة يابلدي 
وقمر يابلدي كمان  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7: 













ايووووه يا عالم ع المنظر  :xmas 7:

----------


## Sanzio

هتشتي لتالت مرة على راسي  :xmas 7: 









مش قلت لكم هتشتي  :xmas 29:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7: 







كده انا كنت غرقان من فوق لتحت ميه  :xmas 29:  والجزمة بقت بحيرة صغيرة  :xmas 2:  اللي ضايقني فى الموضوع كله هي الجزمة  :xmas 29: 



لا انا كده لازم استخبي فى اي حتة علشان ابتديت اسقع  :xmas 9: 



اول ما شفت المنظر ده افتكرت واحد عامل توقيع فلاشي نفس المنظر كده بس مكانتش شوارع اسكندرية 
المهم هو كان فيه راجل ماسك شمسيه وماشي فى شارع وتحت مطر . 



اتبليت  :xmas 20: 



مش ناوية تبطل  :xmas 7:

----------


## Sanzio

أخدت تاكسي وكنت ناوي اروح بقي علشا الشحن قرب يخلص , يادوب يوصر 11 صورة ولا 10 
وانا راكب التاكسي عديت على حديقه الشلالات وكنت مصور فيها قبل كده كام صورة بالكاميرا القديمه . 
رجعت فى كلامي وقلت ادخل اصور فيها كم صورة وبعدين اطلع على شارع ابوقير اصور لي برضه كم صورة 



هنمشي شمال 
اوعي حد يتوه مني  :xmas 4: 



ده اول منظر يقابلك لما تدخل من نحية البحر زي ما انا عملت كده . 

روعة 
وهدوء 
وراحه نفسيه 
وكمان احنا الصبح ولسه كانت بتشتي يعني هواء نقي 
عييييييشة بقي  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 3: 



كويس ان الميه اتجمعت على جمب علشان اعرف امشي , الشوز شبع ميه وشوية وهيشرق مني . 



جمال رباني .. 
سبحان الله 





هتشتي تاني  :xmas 29: 



ديه كده بتنقط  :xmas 4:

----------


## Sanzio

آسف شباب 
الصور ديه كانت قبل الشتاء

----------


## زيزى على

اد ايه صورك شوقتنى لزياره الاسكندريه 
تسلم ايديك انت مرشد سياحى ممتاز

----------


## tota_9

أييييييييييييييييييييييييييووووه ايه الصور دي؟؟؟ تحفة تحفة
حرام عليك يا سانزيو ..انت مش عارف انت عملت ايه حضرتك ... :xmas 34: 
انا دلوقتى قاعدة مش على بعضي وعايزة اسافر اسكندرية بأي شكل.. :xmas 32:  :xmas 20: 

وكل يوم اصحى اجري على الكومبيوتر علشان اشوف  الصور الجديدة..واقولهم عايزة اسافر؟؟؟
وناديت اللى في البيت كلهم ..وجننتهم..وشكلى كده مش ههدى الا لما يسفروني :xmas 34:  :xmas 34: وهسافر يعنى هسافر
ولعلمك بيدعوا عليك دلوقتي :xmas 3: نياهااااا

تسلم ايدك ...وشكرا على احلى احساس وصلتهولى ..كده الواحد يدخل على الامتحان وهو فرحان.. :xmas 29: 

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا ...معلش علقت  :xmas 4: ..
بس بجد شكرا..من اكتر المواضيع اللى استمتعت بيها

وانا ارشح الموضوع للأوسكار انا كمان... :f:

----------


## Sanzio

زمان لما الدنيا تشتي وانا صغير كنت انا وصحابي نقعد نقول اشتيها اشتيها خلي البط يعوم فيها  :xmas 9: 




طلعنا علي شارع ابو قير 
يا جماعة شارع ابو قير غير منطقه ابو قير 



مسيو الاسكندر الاكبر اهه  :xmas 3: 









عربيات الشرطة بدأت تنتشر  :xmas 22: 
العربيات البوكس الكحلي الشيفروليه اللي هناك ديه  :xmas 32: 





واحده جايه عليا , يلا بينا نمشي احسن ولا اقولكم ؟ يلا نعدي السكة وبسررررررعة لإن فى اللحظة ديه الجري نص الجدعنة . 
ده انا صورت قسم شرطة الرمل فى فيكتوريا اول ما طلعت اخدوني و سـ و جـ  بس الحمد لله محدش سأل البطاقه علشان كنت ناسيها هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اه لو كانوا طلبوا البطاقه وقلت لهم ناسيها . كنت هلبس اسود .  :xmas 20: 



الحمد لله مفيش عساكر واقفه هنا , كانوا هيسحبوني زي ما سحبوني فى قسم الرمل وادخل فى سـ و جـ تاني  :xmas 2: 



الاخ اللي عند قسم باب شرقي اللي ماسك تليفون ده مخبر ولا ايه  :xmas 22:  :xmas 20: 







احنا ناخد الصورة ديه ونمشي احسن  :xmas 4:

----------


## Sanzio

> اد ايه صورك شوقتنى لزياره الاسكندريه 
> تسلم ايديك انت مرشد سياحى ممتاز


يافندم حضرتك تنوريها فى اي وقت ولو ما شالتك اسكندرية نشيلك احنا على راسنا من فوق . 

الف شكر لمرورك  
بس علي فكرة انا فاشل فى الارشاد . 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لحد دلوقتي بتلخبط فى اسماء شوارع اسكندرية  و النوادي . وسعات بكون صح بس بقول لاء يا واد افرض اسم الشارع غلط . 
نورتي كمان مرة وهتنوري اسكندرية ان شاء الله 
فى امان الله يافندم

----------


## Sanzio

> أييييييييييييييييييييييييييووووه ايه الصور دي؟؟؟ تحفة تحفة
> حرام عليك يا سانزيو ..انت مش عارف انت عملت ايه حضرتك ...
> انا دلوقتى قاعدة مش على بعضي وعايزة اسافر اسكندرية بأي شكل..
> 
> وكل يوم اصحى اجري على الكومبيوتر علشان اشوف الصور الجديدة..واقولهم عايزة اسافر؟؟؟
> وناديت اللى في البيت كلهم ..وجننتهم..وشكلى كده مش ههدى الا لما يسفرونيوهسافر يعنى هسافر
> ولعلمك بيدعوا عليك دلوقتينياهااااا
> 
> تسلم ايدك ...وشكرا على احلى احساس وصلتهولى ..كده الواحد يدخل على الامتحان وهو فرحان..
> ...


ايوووووووووووووووووه عليكي انتي وعلى مرورك توتا 

وبعدين تنوري اسكندرية انتي وكل اللي غايب عنها . بس خلصي امتحانات الاول ... وبلاش دعا عليا انا مش ناقص . 
ادعوا ليا بس  :xmas 9: ..
نورتي يا توتا والف شكر للمتابعه . 
وانتظري باقي الصور وان شاء الله هتعجبك برضه 

فى امان الله

----------


## Sanzio

لسه احنا علي شارع ابو قير 





تيجوا نطلع على الكوبري اللي هناك ده ؟ 





بتشتي تاني  :xmas 29:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7: 
فى اللحظة ديه بالذات انا اتمنيت انها ما تشتي لإني كنت تبعت وجبت اخري 

من سان ستيافنو لبحري ومن بحري للمنشيه وبعدين رجعت على ابو قير ولسه هروح البيت 
 :xmas 2: 








طلعنا فوق الكوبري 











هنا بقي الكاميرا فصلت وكل شوية افتحها 
ولازم تصوري كمان شوية يعني لازم .. 



انا كده هاخد برد  :xmas 2: 



يووووه , انا كده همشي فى الميه تاني  :xmas 20: 



ههههههههههههههههه , كنت بستعد هنا علشان امشي من مكاني , بيني وبينكم كنت مكسل .  :xmas 32: 




عديت والكاميرا والشوز كفروا مني قالوا لي خلااااااص 
ارحمنااا .
ركبت وروحت ونزلت تاني الساعه 2 وربع الضهر .

----------


## Sanzio

روحت شحنت الكاميرا وقعدت فرجت صاحبي واخواتي وطبعاً معجبتش اي حد 

نمت نص ساعه ونزلت حوالي 2 وربع  واخدت معايا اخويا الصغير ، علشان عاوز يتعلم 



عارفين موضوع " يوم علي البحر " ؟ 
ده نفس الشاطىء اللي صورت عليه ونفس المكان . 
الراجل ده بقي معرفش ماله .. كان قبل ما الشتا يجي كنت كل يوم الصبح الاقيه نايم على الرملة ويقعد يتمشي شوية . 
وراجل عجوز بس ربنا يديله الصحة مسمتحمل الجو ده ازاى ؟ 
مش عارف اعتقد انه شغال هنا علي الشاطىء . 



عند مكتبه الاسكندرية . 



أوعدنا يارب  :xmas 29:  :xmas 9:  :xmas 9: 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
الشمس بانت اهه 







ربنا يحميه ويبارك له فى رزقه 





اخويا اللي مصور ديه 











الواد ده كان بيعاكس , ومشي معاهم فى الاخر 
مفترىىى 
والمفترىى عليه ربنا 













مسجد القائد ابراهيم

----------


## Sanzio

كنت بصور منظر تاني واخويا عمال يشدني من البنطلون . وانا مش باصص له ومركز على المنظر . لحد ما حسيت ان البنطلون هيقع  :xmas 9:  ببص له وهزعق له قالي بص  علي الحمامة ديه  :xmas 22: 

صورتها  ورحت واخده على ماك علشان الصورة ديه . 






نكمل بقي الجزء الاخير ان شاء الله بليل لو عشنا وكان لينا عمر . وهي كم صورة كده للشوارع والشلالات تاني . بس المرة ديه صورت ورود الشلالات بس . 
وصورتين او تلاته فى سموحه . 

فى امان الله واشوفكم بليل ان شاء الله

----------


## Sanzio

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هنتمشي فى محطة الرمل شوية وهندخل على  شارع النبي دانييال ومنطقة محرم بك . 












ديه اسلحة بجد مش لعب  :xmas 7: 



كده دخلنا النبي دانييال

----------


## Sanzio

طب قولوا لي انا اعمل ايه ؟  :xmas 29:  بتضحك لي بلاش اصور يعني ولا ايه ؟  :xmas 7:  :xmas 9: 
بس ده موبيل ده ولا علبة سجاير ؟ :xmas 22: 

اعذرووووني , اللي شفته خلاني اخاف واشك فى اي بنت  :xmas 2:  :xmas 2: 

تخيلوا .. فى مول اسمه زهران لو حد يسمع عنه , كان كويس زمان بس دلوقتي لم . بقي اي حد يروح فيه 
واحد صاحبي قالي يلا بينا نطلع نروح لفلان  علشان تلاعبو طاولة قلت له ده عاوز يتغلب بقي  :xmas 3: 
يلا بينا ياعم . وداني حاجة زي غرزة كده فى زهران .. مكان اول مرة اشوفه وابص الاقي بنات اسكندرية كلها هناك . 
قاعدين بيشربوا سجاير وشيشه وسمعت وانا معدي من جمبهم انهم هيروحوا مش عارف فين يشربوا حشيش  :xmas 2: 

والمصيبةةةةةة ان نصهم محجبات  :xmas 32:  :xmas 2:  :xmas 20: 

سيبكم من القرف ده فى بنات تانيه كويسة . 
يلا نكمل . 



كده طالعين على محطة مصر 









مفيش شتا تاني بقي 

وحمدت ربنا انها مش شتت تاني علشان الغلبان اللي جه معايا تاني ده  :xmas 29: 



داخلين علي محرم بك  عند شارع اسكندراني 









البيوت ديه قديمه  على فكرة 
يعني نقول حوالي 80 سنة  او اكتر 





ده شارع اسكندراني كده 






انا كده فاضل لي كم صورة فى منطقة سموحة . وصور الورود بتاعت حديقة الشلالات هبقي احطها فى موضوع منفصل . 
وان شاء الله لو فضيت هنزل يوم الجمعة واصور المناطق اللي  الاحباب طلبوها ..

----------


## زيزى على

تسلم راسك 
وتسلم ايديك على الصور باقى 3 ايام على السفر 
ربنا يستر

----------


## Sanzio

العفو يا فندم .. 
وان شاء الله تنوري مصر ويعجبك العيد فى مصر

----------


## Sanzio

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هحط انهاردة آخر جزء لمنطقة " سـموحة " 

مكانوش كتير علشان كنت خلاااااص تعبت وجبت أخري ورجلي دابت 

























قربت اروح خلاص  :xmas 29: 



شكلها هتشتي تاني والسحاب شكله ميطمنش  :xmas 32: 













وصلت أخيراً البيت  :xmas 9:  :xmas 7: 





تم بحمد لله كده الموضوع كله .. وان شاء الله يعجبكم , واعذروني انا مش هشارك فى الاوسكار  . لإني مشغول ومش هتابع اي حاجة ..  :xmas 20: 
انا بس بتمني اني اكون كفيت ووفيت . 
وفى امان الله جميعاً .

----------


## red_dragon

يا عم خلصت الصور بتاعة اسكندرية 
طب كنت سيبلنا حاجة نصورها ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله ينور عليك 
بس يعنى كان عندى طلب متبقاش تحط صور كتير قوى مع بعض كده عشان المنتدى بيفيص و مش مستحمل و التحميل يجيب نقطة 
يا ريت تبقى تقسمهم لما يبقوا كتار قوى كده
والحمد لله ان الكاميرا ما بظتش من الميه ديه (;
تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الله على اختياراتك 
فكرتى بأجمل ايام عمرى اثناء الدراسه والرحلات
تسلم ايدك على الصور دى

----------


## emerald

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم ايدك يا سانزيو .. فعلا تصوير قريب من القلب .. عندك ماشاء الله تبارك الله احساس عالي بالاماكن يا سانزيو .
بالاضافة الى ان تصويرك ماشاء الله متقن .. والله الموضوع دا جدا جميل يا سانزيو.

تسلم ايدك يا اخي .. سلم على اخوك .. واشكره على صورته ^-^
في انتظار صور ورود حديقة الشلالات  ::$: 

شكرا سانزيو  :f: 
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## زيزى على

بعد غياب فتره الحمد لله مفتنيش كتير 
كان نفسى انزل الاسكندريه بس للاسف الوقت والبرد منعونى من تنفيذ خططى على اى حال كل سنه وانت طيب
الصور راااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

شوية صور مالهاش حل بصراحة

مش عارف اقول لك ايه

ربنا ينجحك بالمجموع اللى نفسك فيه و اكتر كمان

اسمع بئه فيروز و انت بتتفرج على الصور و قول لى رأيك ايه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=mfDv2dS96ng

و خد عندك كمان بعض المواعيد المتوقعة بصفة تقريبية لما يفيض به الرحمن الرحيم

من خير على الاسكندرية فى فصل الشتاء





*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

112948 - صلى لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الصبح بالحديبية ، على إثر سماء كانت من الليلة ، فلما انصرف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أقبل على الناس ، فقال : هل تدرون ماذا قال ربكم . قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، قال : أصبح من عبادي مؤمن بي وكافر ، فأما من قال : مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته ، فذلك مؤمن بي كافر بالكواكب ، وأما من قال : بنوء كذا وكذا ، فذلك كافر بي مؤمن بالكواكب . 
الراوي: زيد بن خالد الجهني  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 1038*

----------


## sofit

بـــجــــد تســـلم ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــدك

----------


## ناصرالصديق

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة قوووووووووووووووووووووووى 

 شكرا
ناصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------

